# People with outstanding CCJs who drive TTs...



## HumphreyF

...cunts.

A court has ruled that there is no dispute and that you owe the money. Yet they seem to think it's acceptable to get cars and god knows what else on tick while the judgements are left unpaid.

Roll on the bailiffs.....


----------



## jonhaff

hahah i was going to do the same you started the thread before i could... it makes me wana scream.....arrrhrhhrhrhhhh

what a total tosser


----------



## russell2002

Yes,

a court has ruled I MUST pay the money, but hay, the law says you dont have to let bailiffs into your home,

So when the come round, again, they can fuck off.....again.


----------



## jonhaff

must admit there are a lot of ... out there doing the same thing, a lot of those poeple playing the 'high flier game ooo look at me ive got money' in fact have none.
I knew a guy at uni, ordered stuff mainly food and drink from harrods, it would turn up in the harrods delivery van....... then one day 4 rather large men turned up and he actually crapped himself, it turned out he had no money at all and up to his eyeballs in debt. He dropped out in the end and still does nothing but spend his parents money now.


----------



## russell2002

Does it make you feel better to think I dont have any money other than that I have borowed.

I think so.

In the long run im Â£35K better off in life, regardless of how much money I actually make.


----------



## russell2002

And I dont like students.


----------



## KevinST

Russell - while you continue to post responses to this thread - it will stay open.

All - just to let you know, that once Russell stops posting, and if the personal attacks continue... it'll be locked.


----------



## stowexile

Blimey! Just when you think you'e heard it all something new comes along 

I find it funny that it's seen as wrong to steal Â£30,000 life savings off a pensioner but (in some peoples views) right to steal Â£30,000 off a company. At the end of the day it's still theft and somebody has to pay (whether through higher prices, job losses, share price drop etc).

Your logic that because someone ripped you off, what you have done is OK, just doesn't stick. If somebody randomly kills one of your parents (touch wood it doesn't happen), does it make it right to kill another random strangers parent?

By all means use your effort to track down the scum who ripped you off but don't take it out on random strangers.


----------



## russell2002

Obviously not,

That would be revenge, and quite pointless.

Their would be nothing to be gained.

What I am talking about is when through no fault of your own someone fucks you, the law, which most believe should be abided by does not protect people, it should, and does in theory, but justice seems rarley done.

Lets remember that the Â£35k didnt disapear, someone spend it in some shop, the goverment got their tax, the shop got their profit.

Q.

Which is worse,

An individual loses Â£35k,

A Bank loses Â£35k

The individual goes bankrupt,

The bank has to find new ways of charging customers Â£30 for going Â£4.50 overdrawn for 1 day........


----------



## russell2002

ps, im going to bed now so wont reply until much later....


----------



## scott28tt

Yeah, so the bank loses 35k, they charge their other customers, so all the other customers lose cos of you 

Don't you get that?

That's what people have a problem with here 

Wish I could afford a Z8 AND a TT, must go and steal from a bank :


----------



## jonhaff

its people like him that mean the rest of the population end up paying more in tax and insurance premiums. If they didnt do this we ALL would benefit.

total selfishness and a total disregard for others.


----------



## IanWest

Kevin,

Surely, you need to make a decision to lock a thread if the individual complains and not just because you feel unhappy with a particular thread.
He seems happy to fight his corner without you locking the thread.

Bit Nanny State otherwise


----------



## head_ed

And whilst I am sure that you must remain impartial - I am sure you think he's a complete tosser too. :-/


----------



## KevinST

> Kevin,
> 
> Surely, you need to make a decision to lock a thread if the individual complains and not just because you feel unhappy with a particular thread.
> He seems happy to fight his corner without you locking the thread.
> 
> Bit Nanny State otherwise


The language and tone of the thread on the off-topic was getting too much, and yes I had received an IM complaining about it.
As I said in my post in this thread... while Russell continues to post here then fine, once he stops and if the personall attacks continue then it'll get locked. I don't think anyone would be happy seeing personal attacks on other members of the forum.



> And whilst I am sure that you must remain impartial - I am sure you think he's a complete tosser too. :-/


 :-X


----------



## head_ed




----------



## IanWest

>


Would that be a yes then?!! ;D


----------



## Kell

Who are we talking about and what did I miss?


----------



## IanWest

Look at the locked thread about CCJs in off topic, guy is incredible. Thought I was arrogant but may have to re think now!


----------



## HumphreyF

> Obviously not,
> 
> That would be revenge, and quite pointless.
> 
> Their would be nothing to be gained.
> 
> What I am talking about is when through no fault of your own someone fucks you, the law, which most believe should be abided by does not protect people, it should, and does in theory, but justice seems rarley done.
> 
> Lets remember that the Â£35k didnt disapear, someone spend it in some shop, the goverment got their tax, the shop got their profit.
> 
> Q.
> 
> Which is worse,
> 
> An individual loses Â£35k,
> 
> A Bank loses Â£35k
> 
> The individual goes bankrupt,
> 
> The bank has to find new ways of charging customers Â£30 for going Â£4.50 overdrawn for 1 day........


This has got fuck all to do with the law and everything to do with you being a c unt.

There are procedures in place for situations like yours and the correct procedure allows you to pay off the debts you owe whilst still having property, cars etc (probably not a TT however.)

However, you've decided that you won't be doing that so you've decided to fuck the banks over.

Well, I'll be hoping that it all catches up with you soon. Pity it wasn't the sort of organisation who use a slightly more 'proactive' way of collecting....


----------



## Kell

Oh right - I see now.


----------



## jalaw

Is there a mechanism for voting out members who have,so it would seem, earned the pretty much universal disapprobation of the other members of the forum.

If not, can I suggest that one be introduced post haste. I feel truly sickened by some of the material I have read on this and the previous thread.

Jalaw


----------



## kmpowell

> Is there a mechanism for voting out members who have,so it would seem, earned the pretty much universal disapprobation of the other members of the forum.


I hope not, i'll have nowhere to go!


----------



## kingcutter

> I hope not, i'll have nowhere to go!


 ;D
I have just spent a few minutes reading all the previous threads, although I don't approve of what Russell has done it is small potatoes to what really goes on in the real world I used to work for a company that took banks for millions, and made all it's workers redundant at the same time and all the directors had big carâ€™s houses and holiday homes. being in business is tough there is plenty of people on here that have there own and sometimes you do have to sail close to the wind, it would be nice to earn 90k a year and have somebody pay for your jollies but not everybody has that luxury.
and i don't belive all the people who are ranting like made have never made an insurance claim without adding a few quid.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Without wanting to be dragged into this debate,I can actually see it from both sides so to speak.The fact of the matter is that most people on this forum do not know what it's like to be shafted for a large amount like Â£35k.
As I say,I don't want to get invlolved in this debate and I certainly do not want to encourage people to break the law,having said that the law in this country can best be described as a joke most of the time.It does not protect the people it needs to.You only have to look at the attitude of our boys in blue with regard to stolen cars as a classic example


----------



## sno

and what does it have to do with us...?

Big f'n deal
live and let live...


----------



## marksovereign

Ive read some of the threads, and all i will say is that I work in the Finance Industry and, the Finance Co that funded these cars will have made their credit decision based on all the information and they will be asset secure. So if our mate Russell misses a payment they will have the cars back no problem and then he wont be driving a nice car anymore. I dont know enough about the background of what went on before, but if Russell was the director of a Ltd company then he is perfectly enitled to walk away from the debts unless fraud by a director can be proven .Sad thing is he can be back in business the next day - but take it from me it gets harder and harder to borrow money,particularly at a sensible rate !

You pays your Money (Or not) and you makes your choice and it may take a while but these things come back and bite you in the ass !!


----------



## vlastan

Although, I don't understand what exactly CCJ means and how bad it is, I understand Russe's frustration.

It is similar to what happened to a friend at the university. They stole his bike and he was so annoyed that he became a thief. So he was stealing things like books from the library etc.

I think Russel's moto is: "if you can beat them, join them".

Injustices in our lives make people very angry and they react to it. Sometimes irresponsibly, or illegally. But this is the way people react to frustration. At least he didn't steal any cars or did any criminal damage. But as I said I don't understand what CCJs are and how bad affect your life long term. And in my view fighting injustices in a clever way where they don't find you, it is fine...but having CCJs may not be a clever way. :-/


----------



## SteveS

I know a bloke up the pub who "works" as a tube train driver on the underground. He hasn't actually driven a train in the 5 years I've known him. There's nothing wrong with him physically but he's been on "the sick" the whole time. He's got a new car (some kind of shite people carrier) an extension on his house and is never short of a few quid for a round.

He just "retired" on ill health grounds on a full pension aged 41. He is PROUD of these achievements.

Russell your attitude stinks. But personally I can't condemn you. I've seen too much unfairness in this country already and it's difficult to see the point of trying to be utterly honest in all situations; even though I still do. :-/

Conscience eh?

Dianne Abbott (and other double standard arseholes) are just as bad (read worse) but somehow that is condemned less....

You're still wrong BTW.


----------



## russell2002

And back to originl point,

I was only trying to help the guy save a few quid in the first post.


----------



## HumphreyF

> Without wanting to be dragged into this debate,I can actually see it from both sides so to speak.The fact of the matter is that most people on this forum do not know what it's like to be shafted for a large amount like Â£35k.


Well maybe this is one of the reasons I'm so incensed by this idiot. Over the last 3 years I've experienced approx Â£200k of bad debt - and I have to say that the vast majority comes from people with the same attitude as Russell. The biggest was Â£70k and the guy walked away without a single blight on his name.

The whole system stinks but I don't feel the need to 'join 'em'. That would make me as bad as them.

Plus I feel that I am competent enough to earn good money without stitching other people up :-/


----------



## head_ed

Agree..

I don't condone the system, but if everyone took the same attitude the whole country would fall apart.

I too have been self-employed all my life so know exactly the highs and lows of being in business.

However, whatever is said here - or as it seems, in court, our learned friend will pay no attention and spare not a moment longer thinking about this matter. Personally I think it stinks, but what does it matter? :-/

Martin.


----------



## sattan

I don't really want to get dragged into this - but I have to make a point..

as you haven't given details of the fraud that ripped you off. I may be waay off track...

but, ok, you got ripped off.... you followed bank advice (seemingly) blindly & to the letter- at the end of the day as a company director it is your responsibility (as it is mine) to ensure that any transactions you carry out are genuine and take all precautions possible to ensure your company continues to operate.

for example; verifying delivery details, card details, confirmation of delivery, insured shipping, business liability insurance etc.

sh1t happens and you have to deal with it and get on, I sympathise with being ripped off for a huge amount of cash but its a bit like crashing your car and then saying its not your fault because your driving instructor didn't specifically show you how to avoid crashing into a postbox when there was a full moon(for example)

If it was c/card fraud (as most in the computer kit trade is) are you not indemnified against the loss by the c/card company anyway?


----------



## garyc

Don't piss around with Â£35K cheats. Make it at least Â£350K or Â£3.5M, then maybe people will think you are actually quite cool, instead of just a petty thief.


----------



## pgtt

:-X :


----------



## head_ed

> Don't piss around with Â£35K cheats. Â Make it at least Â£350K or Â£3.5M, then maybe people will think you are actually quite cool, instead of just a petty thief.


I wondered where you had got to.


----------



## garyc

> I wondered where you had got to.


Hi Mart,

Been stuck in Euro Disney with 5000 others on a 3 day piss up sales conference. 

What a fuc king dump. Dirty, rude, expensive, uncomfortable, poor food, rainy and depressing. If I could be arsed, I'd Flame to that effect - but I'll hi jack this one instead.


----------



## coupe-sport

> What a fuc king dump. Dirty, rude, expensive, uncomfortable, poor food, rainy and depressing. If I could be arsed, I'd Flame to that effect - but I'll hi jack this one instead.


France or just Eurodisney ?


----------



## head_ed

5000 others 

I'd hate to see that bar bill!


----------



## garyc

> 5000 others Â
> 
> I'd hate to see that bar bill!


Â£2K per head. Â£1om event.  What a waste. I have to be careful what I post in this context, but for another company it could cover 100 heads for one year instead of say making 200 people alone redundant in UK.


----------



## garyc

> France or just Eurodisney ? Â


I'll reserve a full reply until after Sunday's BIG MATCH.

Suffice to say 6 of us formed an escape comittee, got past the guards, onto the TGV, and had a great evening in Paris Les Halles on Tuesday night. Which was nice.


----------



## karloff

I've just whizzed through the thread that started this flame, and the truth is that I couldn't quite believe what I was reading.

To take a hit when running your business is one of the risks that you take when stepping out on the road to entrepreneurial success. The upside is greater wealth, the downside is greater expsure to destitution. That's why most of us are employed rather than self employed - life's a bit safer that way! A former colleague of mine did have his own business that went down after a few years. He didn't do it deliberately, so I'm sure that you would agree that it wasn't his fault. He played the game, got himself another job AND did taxi driving in the evenings/weekend to pay off his debtors! Old school maybe, but it WAS the right thing to do.

Russell, it seems that none of anyone's comments on this forum will strike any kind of chord with you, and that is very very sad. You seem almost proud of what you have done, which probably makes those members who felt the need to comment on your actions even more incensed. There are many many immoral things that one can do that are not illegal, but that is no defence at all. It is also amazingly ignorant to state that defrauding some financial institution means you are not hurting anyone, and that the size of your scam wont hurt the bank. True, Â£35k won't bring the world to a stop, but when there are thousands of people with your attitude relieving the system of cash every day, it does bite. So we all lose!!

You might feel that the guy in the scenario that I outlined earlier is sad, weak and a loser. He is anything but. He might not have a TT (he's still got a knacked old Vauxhall Carlton!) but his attitude is one of the reasons why our society still manages to run reasonably smoothly.

Fortunately, your attide would not sit well with most people's concscience.


----------



## Guest

blimey... bad debts seems to pay ! well a TT and a Z8 at least.. which makes it about Â£80k of car at least !

forget the TT..... how the hell did you manage to get the Z8 !


----------



## A3DFU

I just read the initial, locked, thread and then this one.
All I can say is: I'm bloody proud of my sons. They don't have much money even though they work hard; and they are *honest come what will!*


----------



## Dubcat

I do not agree with what Russell did. There are people at it all the time. One guy I know owe'd our employer over a million dollars in tax bills which the emplyer paid for him (for HIS convenience) and was trying to get its money back from him. What did he do? Well instead of paying it back he simply sold his house and car, labelled everything in his rented house as being borrowed by family, and ultimately moved to France!

Sickening becaue this all happened in an industry which was suffering from MASS redundancies 

What Russell has done is selfish. However, I think many people on here are venting their fury at the unfairness of the world on him. 35k is NOTHING in the bigger scheme of things. There are twats doing this kind of thing on a massive scale and getting away with it. Of course, I am not excusing what Russell did. However, crap like 'lets kick him off the forum' is just plain misguided.

W.


----------



## Steve_Mc

Nothing wrong with seeking vengeance, but surely he was ripped off by the fraudsters not the banks? Should his revenge not be directed at the con artists, either with a cunning counter-con (or failing that baseball bats), rather than at financial institutions and / or the police? That would be the man's way of getting pay-back, not the coward's way he seems to have chosen.

To boast about it in public too makes all the more distateful.


----------



## Dubcat

It's been a long time since I heard the majority making a moral stand like this  Makes you feel great really in this age of dog eat dog, survival of the fittest, do whatever it takes to win mentality.


----------



## s3_lurker

> Obviously not,
> 
> An individual loses Â£35k,
> 
> A Bank loses Â£35k
> 
> The individual goes bankrupt,
> 
> The bank has to find new ways of charging customers Â£30 for going Â£4.50 overdrawn for 1 day........


Did I miss something on the news? It's OK to rob banks? Where's me sawn-off and balaclava? I'm off to make a withdrawal.

Unbelievable thread. Bank sues man for Â£35k. Man proud not to pay. Speechless (speaking as someone who once ran a business that went bust owing the bank Â£25k and paid it back over five years and now runs a TT with his own money).


----------



## racer

Russell,
You've obviously got a totally different view of money to some members on here.
It reminds me of a saying, 'never lend money to a millionaire'.
Good luck in your business and financial life.


----------

